# Buzbe Tackle boxes



## Jim (Mar 8, 2021)

Does anyone have these boxes? They are kind of pricey but I like the concept. I want some real reviews before I spend that kind of coin.  
Plus I will wait for a 10% - 20% discount promotion if I do. :LOL2: 

https://buzbe.com/


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2021)

Happy to say I purchased the starter pack and I’m super happy with them. Expensive i know, but buy once, cry once.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MN Fisher (Nov 1, 2021)

Jim said:


> Happy to say I purchased the starter pack and I’m super happy with them. Expensive i know, but buy once, cry once.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wired2Fish just started a drawing for a 6-box starter kit
Register daily for the giveaway. Drawing on the 16th

https://www.wired2fish.com/giveaways/buzbe-starter-kit-giveaway?mc_cid=0cdbd4e373&mc_eid=6abddd389a


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2021)

I signed up for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 1, 2021)

Me too. 

They say the plastic boxes emit a vapor that, by coating your lures, prevents rust. Sounds like a real good idea. But (there is always a but), I wonder if that would put the fish off. This won't be an issue for me when I when these boxes because I just about always use some kind of scent on my lures.


----------

